# Got another cool toy



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the S&W Shield. I used to have 2, but sold them off when I switched to my HK P2000 as my carry gun many years back.... But, I missed the gun, and got another about 18 months ago...

Several months back, I wanted to buy the 4" Shield, but everyone has been out of stock for quite some time. I didn't know why, until I saw the new, Shield Plus. Then, I figured that they shifted production to make the new guns. That's why I couldn't fine one of these for many months...

Well, in the last couple of weeks, the 4" Performance Center Shield started to pop up on different websites again. So, I finally managed to get 1...

Figures, my indoor range is closed for the entire 4th weekend, unfortunately. So, I'll have to wait until next week to try it out:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you still waiting on the Taran Tactical G34?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Are you still waiting on the Taran Tactical G34?


Yep - 40 weeks now. This is crazy...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep - 40 weeks now. This is crazy...


I agree. i am sure it will be well worth the wait when it comes to you though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am on the fence about whether to buy a TTI +2 mag extension for the Shield.......


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep - 40 weeks now. This is crazy...


Yeah that is a long time. I'd love to see pictures of it when you get it. They are indeed pretty awesome looking pistols!

This is my latest acquisition. I went to my local gun store of which I am a frequent flyer looking to buy some ammo. Because of the ammo shortage, they'll sell limited quantities of ammo to their regular customers or to people who buy a gun. That is if they have it. They didn't have much in the way of guns either, the cupboards were pretty much bare. However they did have this VP9 Long slide in fact they had two. I've wanted one of these for a long time. One had already been sold and this was the last one they had left. I've already started fartin' around with it and added an aluminum trigger, polished the barrel and filled the roll markings with white paint for aesthetics. The entire gun was black. I also like to swap out the upper's with my other VP9.

I was there the other day and they just got in the match version which has a 1/2 inch longer barrel with three additional slide cuts. Two on each side of the slide and one on top. It was tempting but I'd have to be out of my mind to spend $1,100 just for that.

I haven't tried it out either I'll have to wait until they lift the fire restrictions. The national forest lands are closed. There's plenty of places where I can go out in the desert but the restrictions are in place there too. That's usually where I go anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have looked at that particular VP9 a few times. Everytime I consider buying one, I think about the TTI Glock 34 I am waiting on, and figure I don't need the HK


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. I have looked at that particular VP9 a few times. Everytime I consider buying one, I think about the TTI Glock 34 I am waiting on, and figure I don't need the HK


I don't blame you. I didn't need this one either, that's for sure. I'm just out of my freakin' mind when it comes to buyin' guns. I might have to get the match version that is if they still have it. Nah, I don't think so. I just dumped $300 into my CZ 97 B with a Cajun Gun Works race hammer and short reset kit. At any rate have a nice 4th we're finally gettin' some rain out here. I think that I'm gonna' go out and do a rain dance.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks good Shipwreck! Strange, but the 4" tube seems to make the pistol look better proportioned. Good looking gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Looks good Shipwreck! Strange, but the 4" tube seems to make the pistol look better proportioned. Good looking gun.


Yeas, I think it looks much cooler than the standard sized Shield.

I finally get to go shoot it this Sat


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Are you still waiting on the Taran Tactical G34?


I called and spoke with a gunsmith there just now.... 

It will be another 7-8 weeks probably. Their quality control had an issue with the slide coating. So, they rejected it, and sent it back. And, it has to be recoated. The stippling and trigger job is still pending as well.

I had previously been told 2.5 months ago that the stippling and trigger job was done. But oh well 

I want it done right, so I can wait


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I called and spoke with a gunsmith there just now....
> 
> It will be another 7-8 weeks probably. Their quality control had an issue with the slide coating. So, they rejected it, and sent it back. And, it has to be recoated. The stippling and trigger job is still pending as well.
> 
> ...


Good things befall men with patience.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Good things befall men with patience.


Yea, I also debated whether to get their new option of the Timney trigger... They can get it down to 2 pounds now. And, not have to put in a lighter striker spring to get the pull weight down... Like they do on their normal trigger job...

But, I've seen a few videos in the last week showing the Timney trigger is not drop safe - at least for some people. The gun smith and I discussed this, and he said it was possible. He had not seen the videos.

Personally, I think a 2 lb trigger is TOO light, even for a range toy. Between that and the drop safe issue, I decided to just go with what they normally do. It will still be under 4pound... In the 3-something range. That's good enough for me. And, unless I choose ammo with really hard primers, it will be 100% reliable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I also debated whether to get their new option of the Timney trigger... They can get it down to 2 pounds now. And, not have to put in a lighter striker spring to get the pull weight down... Like they do on their normal trigger job...
> 
> But, I've seen a few videos in the last week showing the Timney trigger is not drop safe - at least for some people. The gun smith and I discussed this, and he said it was possible. He had not seen the videos.
> 
> Personally, I think a 2 lb trigger is TOO light, even for a range toy. Between that and the drop safe issue, I decided to just go with what they normally do. It will still be under 4pound... In the 3-something range. That's good enough for me. And, unless I choose ammo with really hard primers, it will be 100% reliable.


2 lbs is insane, an accident waiting to happen. I use 3.5 lb Ghost connectors in my Glocks keeping all of the factory springs intact. I also installed aluminum Pyramid triggers, they don't change the trigger weight. I just don't like the feel of a plastic trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I finally got to go shoot the 4" Shield today. And, I like it. But, it started as a weird trip at first... Let me explain...

However, let me go back a few weeks first... I bought a 9mm Glock 45 recently, because I like my Glock 19 so much. I did 2 range trips with the G45, and sold it a couple of weeks ago. I have smaller hands... And, I had to work WAY too hard to shoot well with it. A carry gun - you grab and go with it. I don't want a carry gun (the G45) that I have to change my grip just a little bit (because the hump on the back is at a different spot than the G19), and totally change what part of the trigger finger I use on the trigger...

Anyway - back to the Shield. I used the $$ from the G45 to buy this 4" Shield... And, at first - I was shooting way left today with the Perf Center Shield (right elevation, though). After several mags, I was really starting to think the sights were off, causing me to shoot left. Then, I adjusted my grip and trigger finger, and shot centered, but low... 


Then, I was starting to think - damn, I'll be putting this gun up for sale when I get home. I have a pattern of not always shooting single stack polymer guns that well. They are almost TOO thin for me... And, I have owned a LOT of guns over the years. A LOT. So, I know if something is going to work for me or not...

I put the Shield on the side, and I grabbed my Glock 19 I was carrying. I shot 15 rounds (1 mag) thru the Glock 19. It shot great. Then, I figured I'd put 1 or 2 more mags thru this new Shield, and go home and list it for sale. Well, strangely enough - the next magazine I shot, I shot fantastic with it. 

The Shield was like a totally different gun after the first 90 rounds or so... I was shooting tight groups, and all centered. I originally only planned to put about 100 rounds thru it, but I shot 205 thru the Shield today - including 20 JHP rounds (at the end). Gun shot very well.

I can't explain why I had so much trouble with it at first - other than I was just getting used to it. After that 1st 90 rounds, it shot fantastic.

I did notice that I need to use the 8 round mags instead of the shorter 7 rounders to not shoot left. I have small hands, but that slightly longer mag seems to work best. I tend to shoot to the left with the smaller mags for whatever reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> 2 lbs is insane, an accident waiting to happen. I use 3.5 lb Ghost connectors in my Glocks keeping all of the factory springs intact. I also installed aluminum Pyramid triggers, they don't change the trigger weight. I just don't like the feel of a plastic trigger.
> 
> View attachment 19922


Yea, there was a recent youtube video where Taran showed off the new Timney triggers he is now installing. And, comparing them to his normal trigger job, and shooting the guns. It looked interesting, and made me wonder if I should make the change. But after seeing some things on youtube and speaking with their gunsmith yesterday - I don't want one that light.

I had a PPQ years ago, and it had such a light factory trigger that it was easy to shoot 2 rounds instead of the 1 that you meant too. This John Wick G34 from Taran Tactical will be awesome, and purely a range toy. But yea - a 3.5 trigger is fine for me. 2lbs is way too light...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I finally got to go shoot the 4" Shield today. And, I like it. But, it started as a weird trip at first... Let me explain...
> 
> However, let me go back a few weeks first... I bought a 9mm Glock 45 recently, because I like my Glock 19 so much. I did 2 range trips with the G45, and sold it a couple of weeks ago. I have smaller hands... And, I had to work WAY too hard to shoot well with it. A carry gun - you grab and go with it. I don't want a carry gun (the G45) that I have to change my grip just a little bit (because the hump on the back is at a different spot than the G19), and totally change what part of the trigger finger I use on the trigger...
> 
> ...


LOL! That poor Shield probably knew what you were thinking, and decided to be a good girl after that!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Taran Tactical +2 mag extension


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

22lr


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. I went back out a 2nd time with my 4" Shield today. With more practice, I am much better with it. Doesn't matter what size mag I shoot it with. Very accurate. And, I finally got to try out that Taran Tactical +2 mag extension today. Worked great.


----------

